
The tangled history of barbed wire - Mz
https://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2015/09/26/the-tangled-history-barbed-wire/rpSHBoMNNOhbaDY8iSp7JJ/story.html
======
benihana
[https://www.google.com/search?q=boston+globe+tangled+history...](https://www.google.com/search?q=boston+globe+tangled+history+of+barbed+wire)

